# Pandemic Comfort Food



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

:

Cornbread w/ orange marmalade

Fried bologna sammiches

Tomato soup w/ saltines

Peanut butter from the spoon


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Beef stew
Philly cheesesteaks
Anything that my wife bakes


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

breakfast burrito's with venison sausage.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

roast beer taters and gravy.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Beer and salt and vinegar chips


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

BEEF! roast beef taters and gravy.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Tater Tot casserole......which I can't friggin eat because I'm on Weight Watchers 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Poke rolls and grits!

Poke yer feet under the table, roll yer eyes and grit yer teeth!


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Avocado melt on rye toast. Pepper jack melted over tomato & onion slices on a 1/2 inch bed of mashed 'cado, hiding a couple jalapeno slices. *

*Make it two with chips and dill wedge on the side. Ole!*


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Alfred E.M. said:


> *Avocado melt on rye toast. Pepper jack melted over tomato & onion slices on a 1/2 inch bed of mashed 'cado, hiding a couple jalapeno slices. *
> 
> *Make it two with chips and dill wedge on the side. Ole!*


Yes please! Extra jalapeno for me please!


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Crunchy peanut butter with a spoon ;- )

Beer


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Barbecue pork ribs, baked beans and a baked potato with butter, sour cream and chives. And a cold beer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Homemade muffins We never seem to take the time from chaotic life to do the simple things in life


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Cjw said:


> Barbecue pork ribs, baked beans and a baked potato with butter, sour cream and chives. And a cold beer.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Amen!


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

I am up for anything wrapped in a Tortilla, including fruit cocktail or Mac n' Cheese. I seared my tastebuds off in a pizza accident a few years back so I am all about texture.

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------

